# Ist irgendwer im spiel



## Abbylost (25. August 2009)

hallo

ich komme weder ins rom forum noch ins spiel worann liegt das?


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (25. August 2009)

Jaa die Server sind ziemlich überlastet .... falls du es nicht gesehen hast ist der Loginserver sowieso offline.
Ich denk mal das liegt an dem neuen Patch 1.9 :/

MFG DaRkHeLLBoY95


----------



## Talistas (25. August 2009)

Abbylost schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ich komme weder ins rom forum noch ins spiel worann liegt das?




Geht auch zur Zeit nicht, weil neuer großer Patch aufgespielt wurde und zur Zeit noch die Loginserver down sind.

Talistas


----------



## Lilith136 (25. August 2009)

Ich würde mal vermuten,die Server sind offline, da heute Patch-Day ist.

Und das Forum wird stark überlastet sein, da es anscheinend genug uninformierte Leute gibt die gleich in Panik ausbrechen wenn das Game mal nicht funktioniert und der Sache versuchen auf den Grund zu gehen...


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (25. August 2009)

Play Never On A Patch-Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abbylost (25. August 2009)

na des heut patch day is is mir auch klar...nur sollten die um 15 uhr fertig sein damit und ich hatte anfangs probs bei dem update da war ich mir nicht sicher ob es an meiner technik oder derren technik liegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## penoblau100 (25. August 2009)

hihihi....habe schon das flattern....mein Held in den unendlichen grossen online Loch entschwunden :-))

Deine Worte in Gott Ohr Lilith136


----------



## Delaen (25. August 2009)

Server sind bis 17h unten


----------



## Schnörpfel (25. August 2009)

Abbylost schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ich komme weder ins rom forum noch ins spiel worann liegt das?



Schau einfach mal auf diese Seite http://www.runes-of-magic.info/?go=news

So lange noch ein Rotes Licht bei Serverstatus vom "Login Server" steht wirst Du kaum ins Spiel kommen.

Wähle "1188Schnörpfel"...da werden sie geholfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abbylost (25. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 toll weiter warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aba werds überleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


danke...


----------



## Jowanny (25. August 2009)

Tja bei mir geht netmal das patchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bricht immer ab  sabelbla datei.exe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Alles total überlastet ins forum schaun garnet zu denke.


----------



## Abbylost (25. August 2009)

Jowanny schrieb:


> Tja bei mir geht netmal das patchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ging bei mir auch net...habs dann manuell gemacht den patch zu installieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpaceMonky (25. August 2009)

Jowanny schrieb:


> Tja bei mir geht netmal das patchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hmmm ... naja der Patch hat nach dem ca. fünften Anlauf bei mir funktioniert.

Allerdings komm ich nicht mal auf die offizielle Homepage http://www.runesofmagic.com/de/index.html 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG SpaceMonky


----------



## HIRCUJA (25. August 2009)

SpaceMonky schrieb:


> hmmm ... naja der Patch hat nach dem ca. fünften Anlauf bei mir funktioniert.
> 
> Allerdings komm ich nicht mal auf die offizielle Homepage http://www.runesofmagic.com/de/index.html
> 
> ...




Und wenn du den Link fürs Forum nimmst kommst du auf die HP lol !


----------



## Cetos (25. August 2009)

Also irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass der Website Server und der Download Server der selbe ist.

Es ist doch mal echt grausam, dass man da nicht vorher schon gegensteuert. Einen dermassigen Ansturm konnte man doch erwarten.

Das ist mal wieder ein dicker fetter Minuspunkt.


----------



## Zalahadin (25. August 2009)

naja kann man leider nichst machen. bin gespannt wann sie wieder online sind^^


----------



## Abbylost (25. August 2009)

wie soll das erst am 15.9 werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knack200 (25. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist bei Jedem so. Keiner kommt weder auf die offizielle Internetseite noch ins Spiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das letzte das ich auf der Internetseite zu lesen bekam war um 14.30 Uhr, das die Server nun bis 15.00 Uhr unten sind. Wobei dafür auch schon bald wieder 2 Stunden vorbei sind.


​


----------



## penoblau100 (25. August 2009)

So...konnte jetzt erfolgreich das patch installieren...hihi.....aber der Serverlogin ist immer noch off
Letzte Info was bis 17 Uhr


----------



## Shênya (25. August 2009)

und 17 uhr ist seit 17min um x)


----------



## Blindolina (25. August 2009)

hat schon wer den ganz neuen Patch drauf? (1863)


----------



## Gnomdomina (25. August 2009)

wo kann man den patch manuel downloaden?bei mir geht das patchen nämlich auch net   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## penoblau100 (25. August 2009)

http://rom-eneu-patch.runewaker.com/patch/....11.1862.en.exe


----------



## Blindolina (25. August 2009)

http://rom-eneu-patch.runewaker.com/patch/....11.1862.en.exe

aber es fehlt noch auf 1863


----------



## Corii (25. August 2009)

bei mir gehts auch nicht.
Hat jemand nen Link zum runterladen für den Patch?

lG
Cori


----------



## Knack200 (25. August 2009)

Blindolina schrieb:


> hat schon wer den ganz neuen Patch drauf? (1863)



Bei mir ist der Patch 2.0.11.1862.en drauf.
Nach dem Update von heute.


----------



## Abbylost (25. August 2009)

ob wir da heut noch reinkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich muß noch 100krebse killen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knack200 (25. August 2009)

Abbylost schrieb:


> ob wir da heut noch reinkommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die bekommen das heute nicht hin. Die Server sind seid 9.00 Uhr unten. Jetzt ist es 17.40 Uhr.
Könnt ihr Euch vorstellen was das am 15.09.2009 wird. Dann geht eine Woche  nichts mehr.
cu
Knack


----------



## Corii (25. August 2009)

wohin muss man den den patch manuell installieren, kann mir das jemand sagen bitte?

lg
cori


----------



## Eisprinzess (25. August 2009)

Knack200 schrieb:


> Die bekommen das heute nicht hin. Die Server sind seid 9.00 Uhr unten. Jetzt ist es 17.40 Uhr.
> Könnt ihr Euch vorstellen was das am 15.09.2009 wird. Dann geht eine Woche  nichts mehr.
> cu
> Knack



Uiuiui... hatte um kurz nach 14 Uhr versucht mich einzuloggen, da es ja erst hieß Wartung geht bis 14 Uhr. Dann ist auch ein Clientupdate gestartet und ist fertig runtergeladen + installiert worden. Danach hieß es dann es dauert doch bis 15 Uhr. Und nu freute ich mich nach dem einkaufen auf sofortige Einwahl (da DL ja schon fertig), aber nix geht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ombra_ (25. August 2009)

Corii schrieb:


> wohin muss man den den patch manuell installieren, kann mir das jemand sagen bitte?
> 
> lg
> cori


Einfach in deinen Runes of Magic Ordner (die komplette Datei), sie installiert sich beim Spielstart dann selbst.


----------



## Akaino (25. August 2009)

Im Moment ist nicht nur der Loginserver off sondern alles andere auch ...

Vielleicht tut sich ja gerade was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Serverstatus:

http://romdata.buffed.de/


----------



## snoodels (25. August 2009)

Server bis auf unbestimmte Zeit down^^

War die letzte Meldung!!


----------



## Venina (25. August 2009)

Abbylost schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ich komme weder ins rom forum noch ins spiel worann liegt das?




die server sind alle noch down, wie man in der datenbank sieht....wird wohl nach dauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lordipaul (25. August 2009)

Akaino schrieb:


> Im Moment ist nicht nur der Loginserver off sondern alles andere auch ...
> 
> Vielleicht tut sich ja gerade was
> 
> ...



ich denke si espielen grad den nächsten angekündigten patch auf 1863 glaub ich. und dann sollte es doch langsam los gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corii (25. August 2009)

Ombra_ schrieb:


> Einfach in deinen Runes of Magic Ordner (die komplette Datei), sie installiert sich beim Spielstart dann selbst.



vielen Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abbylost (25. August 2009)

mir machts bald keinen spaß mehr...
spiel voller bugs laggs und geruckel...
jeden dienstag serverwartung ohne erfolg...
100lp sind gestern verschwunden von mir...
und jetzt mal wieder dienstag und diese grütze....

aba ein kleiner vorgeschmack auf den 15.9 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ombra_ (25. August 2009)

ah die ersten Server gehen wieder hoch


----------



## Zalahadin (25. August 2009)

ich lade jetzt denn nächsten patch


----------



## Corii (25. August 2009)

das ist nicht nur bei RoM so, 
Ich spiele seit über 4 Jahren DAoC und da erleben wir das auch jedes mal, wenn ein grosser Patch kommt.
Abwarten, Tee trinken, sich nicht aufregen und auch nicht die Schuld der Putzfrau geben^^


----------



## ladykiara (25. August 2009)

Ich sitz auch schon hier und aktualisier andauernd aber eben sind 3 Server on gewesen und ne Minute später alle wieder off >.<
Irgendwie denke ich kann sich nur noch um Stunden handeln.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lordipaul (25. August 2009)

jup war ja angekündigt das sie ein patch aufspielen der die pforten zur wehklage öffnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das konnte man lesen wenn mal mal auf die rom seite kam


----------



## Zalahadin (25. August 2009)

ach mist.. jetzt will der nicht so recht laden.. =(


----------



## Akaino (25. August 2009)

Bei solchen Vorkommnissen nutze ich die Zeit (wenn man das so nennen darf) und schaue schon nach anderen Welten, zur Zeit wird Aion runtergeladen aber auch andere Games die noch nicht herausgekommen sind behalte ich im Auge.

Gruß Akaino


----------



## Knack200 (25. August 2009)

"Patch 1.9 - Das Erwachen der Naga" steht nun zur Verfügung. Wir wünschen allen RoMlern viel Erfolg: http://tiny.cc/4dLjF

*Könnt ihr Euch ziehen wenn ihr wollt und wenn es geht
cu
Knack*


----------



## lordipaul (25. August 2009)

so patch 1867 ist auch geladen

gut ding will weile haben, jetzt muß es nur noch gut werden


----------



## Abbylost (25. August 2009)

toll der will net den patch installieren den letzten....wo kann ich den manuell downloaden???


----------



## ladykiara (25. August 2009)

File Patch *blabla bla* not find..
Der erste Patch ging einwandfrei.. der hier wiedermal nicht *so langsam werde ich jetzt echt ungedguldig*

Ich bin verabredet mensch *mecker* >.<

Die Putzfrau wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abbylost (25. August 2009)

Abbylost schrieb:


> toll der will net den patch installieren den letzten....wo kann ich den manuell downloaden???




mein patch is 2.0111862

ich bekomme nur fehler meldungen ayrrrrggg


----------



## Switched (25. August 2009)

Abbylost schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ich komme weder ins rom forum noch ins spiel worann liegt das?


login server down lt. buffed.de 
forum komm ich nich rauf
hp lädt nur die hälfte

nu ham sie wohl alles kaputtgewartet ^^


----------



## schmolly76 (25. August 2009)

Abbylost schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ich komme weder ins rom forum noch ins spiel worann liegt das?



Es steht  doch geschrieben das es bis 17 Uhr dauert das heißt für uns ab 18 Uhr etwa wieder On zu sein aber ich gebe allen Recht .........an einem [sub][sup]Patch Day[/sup][/sub] lohnt es nicht zu spielen, es sei denn man ist seeeeeehr süchtig LOL


----------



## ladykiara (25. August 2009)

wow der patch geht aufeinmal *gespannt wart*


----------



## Phuan (25. August 2009)

Schade, denn  Ru(i)ns of Magic ist im grunde ein schönes spiel.

Am besten ist Ru(i)ns of magic zu vergleichen mit ein holzhaus welches von termiten durchlöchert ist. 
Die löcher symbolisieren die unzählbar viele seit langem bekannte bugs.
Nun wollen die kinder ein stockwerk draufsetzen. 
Das die termiten sofort über das neue futter angebot herfallen ist scheinbar nur uns, die opfer, die spieler, klar.

Zu dumm das noch so viele spieler ihre schwer verdiente Euros darin investieren.
Solange Diamanten gekauft werden, wird sich nicht viel ändern.


----------



## lordipaul (25. August 2009)

Abbylost schrieb:


> mein patch is 2.0111862
> 
> ich bekomme nur fehler meldungen ayrrrrggg



na eben ging der patch 1867 on. entweder muß du den patch 1862 manuell downloaden oder eben hoffen das es irgendwann automatisch geht


----------



## Zalahadin (25. August 2009)

auf die server komme ich trotz dess neuen patches auch nicht drauf


----------



## Akaino (25. August 2009)

Hehe .. abwarten .. der bricht auch möglicherweise genauso schnell wieder ab *mal angst mach*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lordipaul (25. August 2009)

Zalahadin schrieb:


> auf die server komme ich trotz dess neuen patches auch nicht drauf


loginserver ist noch down


----------



## Buffy Anne Summers (25. August 2009)

Hier mal die Patches...

http://rom-eneu-patch.runewaker.com/patch/....11.1862.en.exe
http://rom-eneu-patch.runewaker.com/patch/....11.1867.en.exe

Manuell downloaden geht schneller...
Ach ja, der erste Patch ist der groesste seit der Release... 523MB... also uebt euch in Geduld...


----------



## ladykiara (25. August 2009)

Der Größte??
Hab ich was verpasst *verwundert guck*
Der war bei mir nach 2 Minuten fertig.. Und da gabs schon Patches die vieeel länger gedauert haben^^
Aber Loginserver noch down.. somit auch kein Login möglich^^


----------



## Akaino (25. August 2009)

Der erste patch war gemeint der zweite geht sehr schnell über den Launcher


----------



## Abbylost (25. August 2009)

67 is drauf...nach dem x anlauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


kann *Phuan nur zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## Abbylost (25. August 2009)

67 is drauf...nach dem x anlauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


kann *Phuan nur zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## Knack200 (25. August 2009)

Habe den Patch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2.0.11.1867.en 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf meinem Rechner, was aber nicht heißt das ich spielen kann, denn die Server sind noch alle Offline.
Das wird wohl noch dauern. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht morgen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
cu
Micha


----------



## Mesmerforever (25. August 2009)

Der Login-Server wird nach 10 Minuten in die Knie gehen. Nachdem der Mob das ROM-Forum lahmgelegt hat, werden die Server dann attakiert.

Der Tag läuft wohl unter dem Motto "gescheiterte Appeasement-Politik" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Mickey_ (25. August 2009)

patch? dachte heute wäre nur normale wartung. ist das etwa schon der mit level 52? 

auf jeden fall komm ich weder ins forum, noch lädt der patch. 

ich denke ich halte mich mal an "never play on patch day".


----------



## crazyalex (25. August 2009)

_Mickey_ schrieb:


> patch? dachte heute wäre nur normale wartung. ist das etwa schon der mit level 52?
> 
> auf jeden fall komm ich weder ins forum, noch lädt der patch.
> 
> ich denke ich halte mich mal an "never play on patch day".




ist es


----------



## lordipaul (25. August 2009)

_Mickey_ schrieb:


> patch? dachte heute wäre nur normale wartung. ist das etwa schon der mit level 52?
> 
> auf jeden fall komm ich weder ins forum, noch lädt der patch.
> 
> ich denke ich halte mich mal an "never play on patch day".



war eigentlich auch so. bis um 13.30uhr hies es nur wartung dann irgendwann haben sie doch den patch aufgespielt für die wehklage und alles. nur leider dauert dieses ganze patchen an. denk mal das die server komplett überlastet sein werden


----------



## Knack200 (25. August 2009)

_Mickey_ schrieb:


> patch? dachte heute wäre nur normale wartung. ist das etwa schon der mit level 52?
> 
> auf jeden fall komm ich weder ins forum, noch lädt der patch.
> 
> ich denke ich halte mich mal an "never play on patch day".




Ja da ist der Level 52 dabei. Konnte ich heute Mittag noch lesen bevor alles abgestürzt oder runtergefahren wurde.
gr
Knack


----------



## Abbylost (25. August 2009)

gibbet eigentlich noch nen mmoo online game wat nix kostet wenn mans net will...und auch gut ist...???
könnte man ja downloaden und jeden dienstag spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hat wer ideen


----------



## Formatus (25. August 2009)

ja heute kommt das mit lvl 52 genauso wie das neue gebiet küste der wehklagen!

18:20uhr sever imma noch down-.-


----------



## ocht (25. August 2009)

Leute Leute

 gemach gemach!!!
 Server bis auf LogIn up     In den nächsten 2h wird alles gut.
 Frogster lässt sich nicht n ganzen Tag an Einnahmen entgehen, wir werden ganz sicher heute noch Spielen.

 In diesem Sinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Formatus (25. August 2009)

18:21uhr server oben=)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## ThorsoxaGE (25. August 2009)

okay gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dachte schon ich bin der einzige der net auf den server kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zalahadin (25. August 2009)

in 2 stunden muß ich mich fertig machen für die arbeit...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akaino (25. August 2009)

Login Server Online 


Auf Ihn .. den bekommen wir noch nieder *g*


----------



## Mausespeckchen (25. August 2009)

tja frogster jetzt bricht euch eure geld gier das gnick wie kann man so bescheuert sein und eine so gute idee so verkommen lassen ( euer support ist genauso hirnlos wie der von wow ) (goldwerber werben stundenlang im spiel) Ps.und was noch total verbuckt ist wird am 15 september auch nicht von alleine laufen ) aber leute kauft dias wenn die server wieder laufen dann verspricht Frogster wieder einen netten Bonus ) Leute Aion kommt bald und das wars dann bis dahin lasse ich lieber meine 10 bots weiterlaufen damit ich wenigstens meine 100 euro zurückholen kann die ich in dieser abzockerfalle gesteckt habe

und an alle superschlauen die versuchen mich jetzt vollzulabern  andwort von mir LMAA


----------



## Abbylost (25. August 2009)

hallo wie wärs wenn der login server sich auch mal bequemen würde Oo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lordipaul (25. August 2009)

auf facebook sind neue infos.

naja neu nicht wirklich ausser das die server aus den letzten loch pfeiffen bei den ansturm(was ja auch normal ist )

in dem sinne, einfach warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WarDurza (25. August 2009)

Kann mir einer sagen wie ich das manuell patche, habe mir die Dateien runtergeladen, aber wo muss ich die dann hinpacken?
Hoffentlich fahren die mal langsam die Server wieder hoch will zocken^^
*man bin ich langsam im schreiben


----------



## _Mickey_ (25. August 2009)

nagut wenn das wirklich der große patch ist, dann warte ich lieber mal drei, vier tage auf den hotfix. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lordipaul (25. August 2009)

login server oben


----------



## ThorsoxaGE (25. August 2009)

BIN DRIN !!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xxairmaxx (25. August 2009)

Juhuuuuuuuuuuuu Er lädt den PATCH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hoffentlich sind die upload error auch gefixt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThorsoxaGE (25. August 2009)

wie lädst du grad erst den patch? oO


----------



## WarDurza (25. August 2009)

Pls kann mir einer kurz erklären wie ich manuell patchen kann, habe die Dateien aber wohin damit? Auto patchen geht nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xxairmaxx (25. August 2009)

hmm 1 % dann error 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ladykiara (25. August 2009)

Das doch nicht normal.. Jetzt hauen die in 15 Minuten den Server wieder down! >.<


----------



## Ombra_ (25. August 2009)

ladykiara schrieb:


> Das doch nicht normal.. Jetzt hauen die in 15 Minuten den Server wieder down! >.<



Hatte mich auch schon zufrüh gefreut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adalia (25. August 2009)

tja war wohl ein kurzes Gastspiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xxairmaxx (25. August 2009)

tja das wird wohl ne nachtschicht für Frogster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akaino (25. August 2009)

Ich suche schon nach Informationen wie lange es dauern soll oder was jetzt wieder kommt. *unschlauguck* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hackza (25. August 2009)

Können die auch mal von Anfang an was vernünftig machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Burmar (25. August 2009)

Vielleicht schreibt ja Silberfuchs wieder einen Kommentar in Facebook [Runes of Magic_DE], weil ja das Forum auch so gut wie nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Abbylost (25. August 2009)

es ist zum kotzen weiß wer ob aion kostenlos is oder was kostet


----------



## MasterMaverick (25. August 2009)

die server sind ja wieder on, nur der loginserver nich.bin gespannt wie lang sie diesmal brauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denke ma spätestens morgen können wir wieder spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterMaverick (25. August 2009)

aion kostet 50,-€ und ne monatliche gebühr von ? €. die weis ich leider nich


----------



## Phuan (25. August 2009)

Wie ich schon sagte: Die Termiten haben den 2e Stock überrant. 
Anders gesagt alle fehler, bugs, ungereimtheiten, usw. haben sich virus-artig ausgebreitet und vermehrt.

Es wird Item Shop % und oder boni regnen...
Denn der Sonntag- und heutiger schicht müssen noch viele €uro's einbringen.


----------



## Anould (25. August 2009)

Abbylost schrieb:


> es ist zum kotzen weiß wer ob aion kostenlos is oder was kostet



12 Euro im Monat


----------



## Abbylost (25. August 2009)

toll....wenn ich bloß mehr kohle hätte wäre rom um einen spieler weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja wenn se nen reitvieh verbilligen bin ich dabei...


des macht keinen spaß mehr...


----------



## Hackza (25. August 2009)

Abbylost schrieb:


> es ist zum kotzen weiß wer ob aion kostenlos is oder was kostet



kostet glaub 45&#8364; und dann noch monatsgebühren, so weit ich weiß, ich hoff ich täusch mich^^

Edit1: war ich wohl etwas zu langsam.... *heul*

Edit2: Wann kommt eigentlich Guild Wars2?


----------



## Phuan (25. August 2009)

MasterMaverick schrieb:


> aion kostet 50,-€ und ne monatliche gebühr von ? €. die weis ich leider nich




Aion kostet 44,99 € Reguläre Steelbox ausgabe. 
Der Collector version hatte eine Auflage von nur 15.000 stück für Europa und Australien. Und ist natürlich schon längst ausverkauft.

Monatlich kommen noch die Übliche 12,99€ + online kosten auf einem zu.


----------



## Xxairmaxx (25. August 2009)

Ich sag nur abwarten und tee trinken ,wenn ihr immerwieder druck macht brinngts auch nichts es kann ja nur besser werden ...


----------



## Abbylost (25. August 2009)

kennt wer nenn vergleichbares spiel zu rom? was nix kostet und wo man halt selbst entscheiden kann ob mit oder ohne kohle?


----------



## Anould (25. August 2009)

Abbylost schrieb:


> toll....wenn ich bloß mehr kohle hätte wäre rom um einen spieler weniger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gott sei Dank, einer weniger der für Lagg´s, sorgt...


----------



## Xxairmaxx (25. August 2009)

Server wieder on !


----------



## Abbylost (25. August 2009)

server sammt login oben


----------



## Dranir (25. August 2009)

lordipaul schrieb:


> login server oben



Und auch gleich wieder unten. *gg*

Bin ja mal gespannt ob die das heute noch auf die Reihe bekommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

cu
Dranir


----------



## Phuan (25. August 2009)

Abbylost schrieb:


> kennt wer nenn vergleichbares spiel zu rom? was nix kostet und wo man halt selbst entscheiden kann ob mit oder ohne kohle?



Ich lade gerade "Shaiya".... weiss noch nicht ob's was ist. Hat 1020,3 MB

http://de.shaiya.aeriagames.com/


----------



## penoblau100 (25. August 2009)

http://rom-eneu-patch.runewaker.com/...11.1862.en.exe


----------



## penoblau100 (25. August 2009)

http://forum.runesofmagic.com/showthread.php?t=30925


----------



## Tokenlord (25. August 2009)

Phuan schrieb:


> Aion kostet 44,99 € Reguläre Steelbox ausgabe.
> Der Collector version hatte eine Auflage von nur 15.000 stück für Europa und Australien. Und ist natürlich schon längst ausverkauft.
> 
> Monatlich kommen noch die Übliche 12,99€ + online kosten auf einem zu.


Ihr habt beide unrecht.
Es kostet 39.99€.


----------



## Phuan (25. August 2009)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> Ihr habt beide unrecht.
> Es kostet 39.99€.



Hhhhmmm bei Amazon steht 44,99€ 

Wo kann ich die 5€ günstigere Ausgabe bestellen?


----------



## Tokenlord (25. August 2009)

Phuan schrieb:


> Hhhhmmm bei Amazon steht 44,99&#8364;
> 
> Wo kann ich die 5&#8364; günstigere Ausgabe bestellen?


Also ich habe meins von Amazon für  39.99&#8364; vorbestellt. Vor ca. 3 Wochen.

EDIT: Hab mal nachgeschaut. Bei meiner Bestellung steht 39.95&#8364;. Scheint also teurer geworden zu sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

